# PDF file of basset Hound stick



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi all

have just created a .pdf file of the making of the basset hound stick, full set of progress pic's with added notes for anyone interested, this file may be viewed or downloaded.









View attachment Basset Hound interchangeable pdf.pdf


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you Mick. Great presentaion!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

thaks for taking your time to do it


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great to see how others actually accomplish their work. Very informative :thumbsu: :thumbsu: Thanks Gloops!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Gloops!

Rodney


----------

